# Apple TV update hides unwatched channels with ease



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Apple TV update hides unwatched channels with ease*

Alongside the release of iOS 7.1, Apple TV also received a software update today. Most notable among the changes? An easier method for hiding those channels that you don't watch. Before now, you had to take a trip to the Settings menu and hide each option from a list. After installing Apple TV version 6.1, pick a channel from the main menu and hold the Select button to make the icons dance....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally. This hints at a lot more channels coming IMHO.


----------

